# how the average 5,5 inch dick measures himself up to 7 (cagefuel)



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything
he thinks to himself ''well at least i got to have a bigger them average manhood'', he copes and proceds to grap a ruler and his pornhub playing machine.
he them gets hard watching his hentai, and puts the ruler on top of his dick. he sees the shadow of a 5'something and dont even try to get accurate ''i gotta be measuring wrong'' he thinks to himself, and puts the ruler at the side of his dick pressing hard against his fat pad: ''wow 6'3 inches'' he them realizes when he lays down and push his pelvis outwards his dick goes up to a astounDINg 6'5 (WOWWWW). after that, he sees when he deviates the focus from the porn and asjust the ruler, his dick goes 0,1% softer.... ''welp that gotta be at least 6'7 when im fully hard... .2 inch is nothing''
satisfied, he goes on with his life. when stacy is talking about her ex bf huge chad dong with its girl friends, josh goes and like the clownmaxxed he is, start boasting about his 7 inch dick (after all 6'7 is so close to 7, why not round it up??)

so thats the story of how someone adds at least 1,5 inches to his dick size while BELIEVING IT.
guys here dont lie, they believe that lie and take it to the grave.

btw just found out my dick is not 8,5 inches while i measured from above. its mere 17,3cm NBP. 
stop coping


----------



## Constantin Denis (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> his dick goes 0,1% softer.... ''welp that gotta be at least 6'7 when im fully hard...


it also gets to the point where they delude themselves and actually believe their own lies, just to be hit by reality later on and loose their shit completely


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

Constantin Denis said:


> it also gets to the point where they delude themselves and actually believe their own lies, just to be hit by reality later on and loose their shit completely


thats the saddest part, they couldve been pumpin n stretching their shit like crazy but they coped their way out of being happy and now its too late


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

bump
@thecel similar to your thread lmao
@btsgangruling come here 6 inch dumbass


----------



## Lygodactylus (May 11, 2022)

I did this when I was 13


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

jewcel said:


> I did this when I was 13


i did it too, added about 2 inches lenght


----------



## btsgangruling (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> bump
> @thecel similar to your thread lmao
> @btsgangruling come here 6 inch dumbass


Keep crying for my 7 inch nbp, girls have literally said im packin 10


----------



## germanlooks (May 11, 2022)

This thread perfectly describes 99% of users who claim 7inch+


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

I don't even measure bonepressed

I just measure by putting the ruler on top and not pushing into my skin or some dumb cope shit and I'm always like a quarter of an inch or two above 7 inches but I just say 7 inches lmao

Face and height matters 100x more than dick though. It's fucking over for me


----------



## metagross (May 11, 2022)

Who even cares about dick size tbh. 
Stupidest pill of all is the dick pill. No incel comes even close to showing his dick to a girl, let alone using it. 
People who care about this are genuinely stupid.


----------



## FrenchareMedCucks (May 11, 2022)

West average is like 5.2 inches one you re 6inch+ bone pressed like me you are fine. Then girth is what matters. Your face will determine whether you get laid.

Unless you re BBC maxxing and need at least 7.5 inch dick size isn't relevant as white.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

btsgangruling said:


> Keep crying for my 7 inch nbp, girls have literally said im packin 10


mate my dick is 17,3 cm non bone pressed and looks like a fucking rocket next to the same calculator... something is wrong. also ur dick is thin and weird and dark. mogged to hell by my whitemaxed pink head extra veiny and thick 17,3cm npb.
send proof with ruler above ur dick, if its anything above 16,5cm with it NBP i send u 10$ paypal.
U ARE MY EXAMPLE LMAO


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I don't even measure bonepressed
> 
> I just measure by putting the ruler on top and not pushing into my skin or some dumb cope shit and I'm always like a quarter of an inch or two above 7 inches but I just say 7 inches lmao
> 
> Face and height matters 100x more than dick though. It's fucking over for me


how tall are you? were u standing straight? 
if its true congrats on being 1% percentile


----------



## Chinacurry (May 11, 2022)

This is funny, yet realistic, yet brutal as he'll for a dicklet like me


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

t


FrenchareMedCucks said:


> West average is like 5.2 inches one you re 6inch+ bone pressed like me you are fine. Then girth is what matters. Your face will determine whether you get laid.
> 
> Unless you re BBC maxxing and need at least 7.5 inch dick size isn't relevant as white.


thats very true my gf cums the same when i put only 3/4 of my dick into hers, even half... she likes it since is a different feeling then the usual cervix pounding we do, and according to her my girth helps hitting the g spot.
tldr: if my dick was shorter my gf would still orgasm with me (also not fake orgasm, she has biological signals)


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> This is funny, yet realistic, yet brutal as he'll for a dicklet like me


pump n hang my friend, it does work and costs little


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> how tall are you? were u standing straight?
> if its true congrats on being 1% percentile


5'7" even though my dad is 6ft and my mom is 5'4.5"
top 1% wtf is this cope lmao? Doubt. Most Chads and Tyrones are tall and just have the full package. They probably have big dicks too


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> were u standing straight?


Yes lmfao


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 11, 2022)

people BP because there is varying amount of fat next to your pp so it should be a more consistent measurement


----------



## Gurthee_Dong (May 11, 2022)

You act like hoes are good at measuring sizes using relativity. Just tell em you pushing 7. Be aight


----------



## loksr (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything
> he thinks to himself ''well at least i got to have a bigger them average manhood'', he copes and proceds to grap a ruler and his pornhub playing machine.
> he them gets hard watching his hentai, and puts the ruler on top of his dick. he sees the shadow of a 5'something and dont even try to get accurate ''i gotta be measuring wrong'' he thinks to himself, and puts the ruler at the side of his dick pressing hard against his fat pad: ''wow 6'3 inches'' he them realizes when he lays down and push his pelvis outwards his dick goes up to a astounDINg 6'5 (WOWWWW). after that, he sees when he deviates the focus from the porn and asjust the ruler, his dick goes 0,1% softer.... ''welp that gotta be at least 6'7 when im fully hard... .2 inch is nothing''
> satisfied, he goes on with his life. when stacy is talking about her ex bf huge chad dong with its girl friends, josh goes and like the clownmaxxed he is, start boasting about his 7 inch dick (after all 6'7 is so close to 7, why not round it up??)
> ...


Exactly right
Nobody knows how to measure worth shit and the other guys (girls too tbh) just take whatever numbers they throw at face value. It’s asinine.

Then when they see a dude in porn or wherever who actually has the size they claim they’re like “nahh that’s like 12 inches. Mine is 8 inches and doesn’t look close to that!!”


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 11, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> 5'7" even though my dad is 6ft and my mom is 5'4.5"
> top 1% wtf is this cope lmao? Doubt. Most Chads and Tyrones are tall and just have the full package. They probably have big dicks too


true 7+ inch NPB (big difference from BP) is MAXIMUM 3% of male population, believe it or not. ur probably lying too and measuring the same as josh


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> true 7+ inch NPB (big difference from BP) is MAXIMUM 3% of male population, believe it or not. ur probably lying too and measuring the same as josh


There's nothing faulty about my measurement. I don't measure bonepressed, I literally claim a value that's under my exact measurement, I don't measure from the side like a retard, etc.

If it means anything, I am black. But considering how low you believe my dick size is of the male population, you probably think the average black person has like a 5.5 incher?

I would literally post a picture for evidence if I wasn't literally underaged


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

pintolino said:


> true 7+ inch NPB (big difference from BP) is MAXIMUM 3% of male population, believe it or not. ur probably lying too and measuring the same as josh


Unfortunately, my flaccid is dogshit though. I'm not a shower. I'm only huge when erect. It's so fucking brutal


----------



## Growth Plate (May 11, 2022)

I'll measure in the morning when all my family members are asleep, so I can get hard (I'm an extreme grower) and give exact measurements, without my family members bothering me


----------



## LMSMaxxer (May 11, 2022)

Just get a penis pump and get a penile stretcher that you wear under your clothes everyday to dickmaxx.


----------



## duck (May 12, 2022)

erection quality matters more than dick size


----------



## duck (May 12, 2022)

a rock hard 5 inch > 75% hard 7 inch.


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 12, 2022)

I’m pushin P pushing penis


----------



## coolguy1 (May 12, 2022)

metagross said:


> Who even cares about dick size tbh.
> Stupidest pill of all is the dick pill. No incel comes even close to showing his dick to a girl, let alone using it.
> People who care about this are genuinely stupid.


Having sexor with a girl that has taken bigger dicks just feels brutal


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 12, 2022)

ii could never bro


coolguy1 said:


> Having sexor with a girl that has taken bigger dicks just feels brutal


----------



## Zenturio (May 12, 2022)

pintolino said:


> thats the saddest part, they couldve been pumpin n stretching their shit like crazy but they coped their way out of being happy and now its too late


I need to do this tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 12, 2022)

jjust take care to not get hurt. less force, more time under tension = great results


Zenturio said:


> I need to do this tbh


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 13, 2022)

pintolino said:


> bump


Why does a bigger penis feel better?




https://www.quora.com/profile/Jack-Roden-7
Jack Roden
, MBA from Louisiana State University (1982)
Answered May 30, 2019


Depends on the woman I guess. I had made my wife orgasm almost everytime we had sex early in our marriage. We had a random 3some with another guy one night in our mid 20’s. I found out to late he was well endowed, her first large penis. He was eight inches and much thicker than my five. She orgasmed seconds after he penetrated her and came three more time in less than ten minutes. Being a good wife she told him not to come in her although she was on the pill and it was the early 80’s and there was no fear. She said it just like I was the only one who got to do that. About nine minutes later she was commanding him to come inside her. “ Oh God I want you to come in my pussy!” Were her exact words. She had been with two other guys before me, apparently neither were a great deal bigger than me.
I still remember her exact words to him as he lay on top of her. “ I didn’t know big ones felt so much better, omg that was incredible.”
My penis has felt tiny ever since.


I left my wife after our adventure. She’s since has three kids with him


----------



## Chinacurry (May 13, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why does a bigger penis feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, my night wasn't traumatic enough already. 

How are there so many 8 inches I reaf about online so much ??? 

That is 2 S.Ds from mean even in the west!!!


----------



## 5ft1 (May 13, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why does a bigger penis feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine having a threesome with another man


----------



## Chinacurry (May 14, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Imagine having a threesome with another man


Imagine being that guy???? Like in every walk of life, also imagine putting your real name and picture and telling the story??? 

Dickpill is a real killer, I remember when it first hit me, definitely is a big contributor to my pain over last 3 years.

The thing is dickpill can be mitigated for. I think, very rough maths, that if I get a foid with a body count less than around 8, that I won't get dickpilled. Remember the propensity to get dickpilled goes up exponentially with GFs body count, as as girls get their slut on, they get better at selecting better and better guys. 

Might meet some foids this weekend and ask them about dickpill...


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why does a bigger penis feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well similar thing happened to me and my gf but no threesome and im actually the bigger guy. she said she could never came or even quite feel the other smaller ex bfs. i can make her orgasm on demand in seconds penetration only. i think maybe a big dick is a must for some women


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

i dont think the 8 inches are actually 8 inches. the 8 inches in stories are real 6'7 to 7'2 inches dick. i dont believe there anything more them 1/200 guys has a 8 inch NBP dick. 1/20 is just cagefuel, i know so many girls and their biggest were almost always similar to my size (17.5cm) or smaller when they showed the size with their hands. but verbally they would say that was 8-9 inches


Chinacurry said:


> Thanks for that, my night wasn't traumatic enough already.
> 
> How are there so many 8 inches I reaf about online so much ???
> 
> That is 2 S.Ds from mean even in the west!!!


----------



## Chinacurry (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i dont think the 8 inches are actually 8 inches. the 8 inches in stories are real 6'7 to 7'2 inches dick. i dont believe there anything more them 1/200 guys has a 8 inch NBP dick. 1/20 is just cagefuel, i know so many girls and their biggest were almost always similar to my size (17.5cm) or smaller when they showed the size with their hands. but verbally they would say that was 8-9 inches


Am not saying 1 in 20 men are 8 inches, and when I say 8 inches I mean BPL. 

I'm saying that as a foid gets into high numbers like 20, she optimises her seek and destroy mechanism, so by the time she has got to 20 she's probably found one of the 1 in 300 guys who are 8 inches. 

Youre about the story, prob wasn't 8 inches, but it wad the guy who said 8, not the girl.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> well similar thing happened to me and my gf but no threesome and im actually the bigger guy. she said she could never came or even quite feel the other smaller ex bfs. i can make her orgasm on demand in seconds penetration only. i think maybe a big dick is a must for some women


Brutally over if not larp. What's your size in length and girth


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

o


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Brutally over if not larp. What's your size in length and girth


around 6.9 x 5.4 NBP


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> around 6.9 x 5.4 NBP


What about the others? The ones she said felt worse etc?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What about the others? The ones she said felt worse etc?


anywhere between 4 and 6 inches. the biggest one was almost 6 inches, but it didnt bottom her out so it didnt make that much of a difference. she says she doesnt feel much inside besides her deepest part (posterior fornix) and her g spot (that they couldnt pleasure too cause u need girth to apply pressure on g spot and upward curve help).


----------



## lepo2317 (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> anywhere between 4 and 6 inches. the biggest one was almost 6 inches, but it didnt bottom her out so it didnt make that much of a difference. she says she doesnt feel much inside besides her deepest part (posterior fornix) and her g spot (that they couldnt pleasure too cause u need girth to apply pressure on g spot and upward curve help).


5.4 inches girth isn't even big. I think you are larping hard man


----------



## Gluteus (May 14, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> 5.4 inches girth isn't even big. I think you are larping hard man



It's like 90th+ percentile IRL standards


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> anywhere between 4 and 6 inches. the biggest one was almost 6 inches, but it didnt bottom her out so it didnt make that much of a difference. she says she doesnt feel much inside besides her deepest part (posterior fornix) and her g spot (that they couldnt pleasure too cause u need girth to apply pressure on g spot and upward curve help).


It's over for billions of men


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's over for billions of men


i think its like 60% of women are like this, the rest feel more of smaller dongs. its anatomy, the size of the clitoris on the inside, how close it is tothe vagina etc


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> 5.4 inches girth isn't even big. I think you are larping hard man


i can send proof in dm, hit me up. btw 5.4 inches girth is bigger them 90% of men, and my dick is MUCH wider from above them lateral (and from above can stretch much more). my dick seen from above is like 4.7-8 cm wide


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 14, 2022)

exactly, and im 4,7cm wide with a strong upward curve + good eq + good stamina


Gluteus said:


> It's like 90th+ percentile IRL standards


----------



## Baldingman1998 (May 14, 2022)

pintolino said:


> i think its like 60% of women are like this, the rest feel more of smaller dongs. its anatomy, the size of the clitoris on the inside, how close it is tothe vagina etc


So 60% of women find non big dicks as shit. Virgin or dead


----------



## Sny (May 14, 2022)

Tbh I can't measure my size properly because I have a significant curve.


----------



## 2d v2 (May 15, 2022)

pintolino said:


> josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything
> he thinks to himself ''well at least i got to have a bigger them average manhood'', he copes and proceds to grap a ruler and his pornhub playing machine.
> he them gets hard watching his hentai, and puts the ruler on top of his dick. he sees the shadow of a 5'something and dont even try to get accurate ''i gotta be measuring wrong'' he thinks to himself, and puts the ruler at the side of his dick pressing hard against his fat pad: ''wow 6'3 inches'' he them realizes when he lays down and push his pelvis outwards his dick goes up to a astounDINg 6'5 (WOWWWW). after that, he sees when he deviates the focus from the porn and asjust the ruler, his dick goes 0,1% softer.... ''welp that gotta be at least 6'7 when im fully hard... .2 inch is nothing''
> satisfied, he goes on with his life. when stacy is talking about her ex bf huge chad dong with its girl friends, josh goes and like the clownmaxxed he is, start boasting about his 7 inch dick (after all 6'7 is so close to 7, why not round it up??)
> ...


funniest shit on earth, caged hard


----------



## TeenAscender (May 16, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> This thread perfectly describes 99% of users who claim 7inch+


----------



## LachowskiWannabe (May 16, 2022)

Shit thread btw.

Keep writing essays for us 8 inch cockers.


----------



## TeenAscender (May 17, 2022)

"josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything"

Its over for Josh


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 17, 2022)

TeenAscender said:


> "josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything"
> 
> Its over for Josh


josh needs to get rich and do penis lenghtening surgery


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 27, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why does a bigger penis feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be some cuck's larp fantasy Wtf


----------



## turtlecel (May 27, 2022)

had roomate w 9" pp according to him but doesnt matter if you are autistic acting and looking no girl would be attracted


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (May 27, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why does a bigger penis feel better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cucktales


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 27, 2022)

turtlecel said:


> had roomate w 9" pp according to him but doesnt matter if you are autistic acting and looking no girl would be attracted


9" is statically 1/10k-100k


----------



## turtlecel (May 27, 2022)

pintolino said:


> 9" is statically 1/10k-100k


like 1/100


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 27, 2022)

turtlecel said:


> like 1/100


ur delusional, a study with 150 man in fucking congo, BBC central, found out the biggest measurement out of the 150 to be apx. 7,7 inches erect and yes bonepressed. and u know the bigger the rarer so o doubt in any west country u will find 8" to be anything more them 1/200. 7 inch is like 1/30 and the 90th percentile is around 6.6 inches


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (May 27, 2022)

pintolino said:


> ur delusional, a study with 150 man in fucking congo, BBC central, found out the biggest measurement out of the 150 to be apx. 7,7 inches erect and yes bonepressed. and u know the bigger the rarer so o doubt in any west country u will find 8" to be anything more them 1/200. 7 inch is like 1/30 and the 90th percentile is around 6.6 inches








calcSD


calcSD is a lightweight website where you can easily estimate the rarity of specific dick sizes. All numbers used here are statistical expectations based on researched measurements.




calcsd.info





this site is even more brutal

combines many different studies ( legit measured not self-reported cope)


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 28, 2022)

this site is worthless since 95% of males overstimate their penis size (just like i described in the start of this thread) by like one inch.
a brutal website is thevisualiser.net since it lets u compare dicks visually.
also in calcsd the average is a lil skewed. (the average of bigger dicks is even smaller them in calcsd)


Walter said:


> calcSD
> 
> 
> calcSD is a lightweight website where you can easily estimate the rarity of specific dick sizes. All numbers used here are statistical expectations based on researched measurements.
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 28, 2022)

Walter said:


> calcSD
> 
> 
> calcSD is a lightweight website where you can easily estimate the rarity of specific dick sizes. All numbers used here are statistical expectations based on researched measurements.
> ...











Penis Size: The True Average


Many men here want to know the size of the average human penis. The aim of this post will be to provide an objective answer. A PubMed search and some Googling turned up several studies in which the penis was measured by medical personnel. In the following list, I will report averages for erect and …




thunders.place


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (May 28, 2022)

pintolino said:


> Penis Size: The True Average
> 
> 
> Many men here want to know the size of the average human penis. The aim of this post will be to provide an objective answer. A PubMed search and some Googling turned up several studies in which the penis was measured by medical personnel. In the following list, I will report averages for erect and …
> ...



do you have anything more about NBEL data?


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 28, 2022)

Walter said:


> do you have anything more about NBEL data?


non bone pressed is harder to find, but its usually around 0.5 in smaller in average. thats why being very skinny is godlike. if i was 20% bf my usable dick lenght would literally drop like 1cm. if ur average this makes an insane diference. from being 50% to being 75% percentile


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (May 28, 2022)

pintolino said:


> non bone pressed is harder to find, but its usually around 0.5 in smaller in average. thats why being very skinny is godlike. if i was 20% bf my usable dick lenght would literally drop like 1cm. if ur average this makes an insane diference. from being 50% to being 75% percentile



true.

when i was a obese fat fuck the dick was much much smaller NBP.


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (May 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> non bone pressed is harder to find, but its usually around 0.5 in smaller in average. thats why being very skinny is godlike. if i was 20% bf my usable dick lenght would literally drop like 1cm. if ur average this makes an insane diference. from being 50% to being 75% percentile



what's your fat pad like?

rn i weigh in around 80 kilos at 6'0 barefoot.

dick is like 6.1 NBP, bonepressed is 6.6-6.7.

girth 5.5.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 30, 2022)

Walter said:


> what's your fat pad like?
> 
> rn i weigh in around 80 kilos at 6'0 barefoot.
> 
> ...


im 5'9 55 kilos
around 6.85 NBP lenght, 7.05 BP lenght (lifefuel for you, i have a 0.2 inch fatpad no joke)
5.56 girth


----------



## Deleted member 16058 (May 30, 2022)

pintolino said:


> im 5'9 55 kilos
> around 6.85 NBP lenght, 7.05 BP lenght (lifefuel for you, i have a 0.2 inch fatpad no joke)
> 5.56 girth



holy shit you're a twink

but its worth it 

i want to get down to at least 70 kg by the end of summer.


----------



## Gluteus (May 30, 2022)

For me I gain like .1 - .15 NBPEL for each inch I lose off my waist. 

The thing is, not only does losing fat increase NBPEL but it also creates the illusion of a bigger size based on the decreasing size of your waist (and legs if you store fat in that area).


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 30, 2022)

Gluteus said:


> For me I gain like .1 - .15 NBPEL for each inch I lose off my waist.
> 
> The thing is, not only does losing fat increase NBPEL but it also creates the illusion of a bigger size based on the decreasing size of your waist (and legs if you store fat in that area).


plus increased circulation \nd betteer eq


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (May 31, 2022)

bump + should i do a how to measure your penis megathread and the true average plus standard deviations


----------



## galego123 (May 31, 2022)

fuck i'm literally josh its over


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (May 31, 2022)

pintolino said:


> josh is your 9-5 wageslave 5'9 3.5 psl 18 inch bidelt subhuman 50% average in everything


Fortunately for Josh, he doesn't need to worry about his dick size because he won't be using it in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Jun 1, 2022)

galego123 said:


> fuck i'm literally josh its over


well get rich


----------



## galego123 (Jun 1, 2022)

pintolino said:


> well get rich


rather rope


----------



## Deleted member 18776 (Sep 9, 2022)

this thread needs a big BUMP tbh


----------

